# was heißt CL2 bzw. CL2,5?



## kingkutschat (26. April 2004)

Tach, will mir nen neuen RAM-Riegel kaufen, hab auch schon alles soweit abgeklärt, doch bei dem Hersteller wo ich kaufen möchte gibt es zwei Typen:
1. 512 MB SDRAM PC133 *CL2* 
 und

2. 512 MB SDRAM PC 133 *CL2.5* 

Weiß nicht was ich jetzt nehmen soll?(was zu meinem system passt)


----------



## zirag (26. April 2004)

CL2 (clock2) ist der Schnellste , dann kommt CL2,5 und dann CL3 der langsamste


----------



## Tim C. (26. April 2004)

Clock? Meines Wissens nach steht CL für *C*ase *L*atency.


----------



## fluessig (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kingkutschat _
> *
> Weiß nicht was ich jetzt nehmen soll?(was zu meinem system passt) *


Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, musst du schon sagen welches System du hast.


----------



## Florian Schulz (28. April 2004)

Hi Leute,ich hab mir auch einen neuen Riegel gekauft.Das mit dem CL-Wert ist eigentlich ganz einfach.CL steht für Column Adress Select Latency(auf Deutsch etwa: Spalten-Adressauswahl-Verzögerung).Der Arbeitsspeicher ist in Spalten und Reihen aufgeteilt.Der CL-Wert,z.B. 2.5 gibt an,wie lange der Computer nach dem Auslesen der Daten in einer Spalte warten muss,bis er auf die nächste zugreifen kann.Daraus ergibt sich die Schlussfolgerung:je kleiner der CL-Wert,desto schneller der Speicher.Wenn ich du wäre,würde ich den Riegel mit dem selben CL-Wert kaufen,wie der den du drin hast.Ansonsten kann es zu Komplikationen kommen,oder der langsamere bremst den schnelleren aus usw. Flori


----------



## Nacron (4. Mai 2004)

Kleine Korrektur:

Dein Mainboard muss diese Timings auch Aushalten bzw du musst schnelle Timings einstellen können. Es nützt garnichts wenn du dir nen CL2 Ram kaufst und nen no Name Mainboard hast wo du das nich einstellen kannst ... 

Aber sonst alles vorherige richtig!


----------

